# Short travel to Osaka



## titiseekelly (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all

I am going to travel alone to Osaka and related areas on 30 Jul to 8 Aug. My initerary is not fixed yet and would like to meet new people during my visit. I hope to hear from you soon

Titiseekelly


----------

